# USC Collaboration Questions - What counts as a non film project?



## CJR (Oct 30, 2020)

Does anyone know what counts as a non film project for USC’s collaboration question? They ask about collaboration on a project that was a success then another prompt is about a project that was a failure, for both tho they write: “We encourage you to describe your collaborative experience on a non-film project.” I’m a video editor, PA, sometimes AD — literally every project I’ve worked on has been a film project! Do music videos or creating social media clips (my editing job) count as “non film”? How is everyone handling this? Best I’ve got so far for truly non film is planning my wedding but that seems a little silly. Help!!! TL;DR what does USC want when they ask us to write about a non film project?


----------



## thisismaritza (Oct 30, 2020)

Hey! When I applied I wrote about my experience as a photojournalist as my non-film project. I feel like your editing job might still count as a film-related project since it's in the same realm. I know it might seem silly to write about your wedding, but I think the point of the prompt is to see how you work with others in day to day life. If anything I think you'd certainly stand out, but that's just my opinion. Especially if something hilariously went awry during your wedding.


----------



## CJR (Oct 30, 2020)

thisismaritza said:


> Hey! When I applied I wrote about my experience as a photojournalist as my non-film project. I feel like your editing job might still count as a film-related project since it's in the same realm. I know it might seem silly to write about your wedding, but I think the point of the prompt is to see how you work with others in day to day life. If anything I think you'd certainly stand out, but that's just my opinion. Especially if something hilariously went awry during your wedding.


Thank you so much for your advice!!! I wish I had a non-video job to pull from hahaha but will keep brainstorming, this is really helpful!


----------

